# Vape Kit



## Zegee

Hi guys 

had an idea to have following items made for members as an add on to vape meets and just because it's cool
t shirts 
peak caps 
hoodies
jackets

so at the vape meet I asked some of the ct vapers what there thoughts were and the guys seem keen.

@Matthee has someone to do the printing for us and we will look into costings which we will share at a later stage .

where we require input from you guys and gals is design.

Please share with us your thoughts on what you would like to see on the kit and also what we should avoid.

If any suppliers would like to contribute I am sure we can look into that as well but for now and based on responses I think let's keep it simple.

again this is just brain storming nothing has been cast in stone and all comments are welcome.

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Please when you get down to doing it please use QUALITY T-Shirts.


----------



## Derick

I think a t-shirt that says "I'm vaping not smoking" would be cool - maybe a no smoking sign on the back 

Or a bumper sticker that says - ecigs saved my life, ask me how

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zegee

like the bumper sticker idea  thanks @ Derick

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Derick

Here's a place that has their full price list online - not saying to go with them, but at least it gives you a ballpark idea of what it is going to cost
- and go for at least the 180g materials for quality

http://www.roccapromotions.co.za/full-price-list.php?gclid=CIuL2uaM0LwCFaQfwwodNAUAvw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Derick said:


> Here's a place that has their full price list online - not saying to go with them, but at least it gives you a ballpark idea of what it is going to cost
> - and go for at least the 180g materials for quality
> 
> http://www.roccapromotions.co.za/full-price-list.php?gclid=CIuL2uaM0LwCFaQfwwodNAUAvw



In my opinion the 220g and up are great quality material and from experience I have noticed that if you are going print on black t-shirts with white writing ensure that the printer gives at least 3 coats of printing as the black tends to absorb the white and will start to look dull and faded after just one wash.

To test the t-shirt and printing quality run it through two washes and the t-shirt should not fade and the printing should not fade or crack. If any of this occurs after 2 washes then the product would be considered inferior.

Also when receiving the t-shirts tug really hard on the printed areas. You should see no crack lines and stretch should resemble that of an elastic band being pulled, the print will look "thinner" while stretched but there should be no visible signs of cracking or tearing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

BhavZ said:


> In my opinion the 220g and up are great quality material and from experience I have noticed that if you are going print on black t-shirts with white writing ensure that the printer gives at least 3 coats of printing as the black tends to absorb the white and will start to look dull and faded after just one wash.
> 
> To test the t-shirt and printing quality run it through to washes and the t-shirt should not fade and the printing should not fade or crack. If any of this occurs after 2 washes then the product would be considered inferior.
> 
> Also when receiving the t-shirts tug really hard on the printed areas. You should see no crack lines and stretch should resemble that of an elastic band being pulled, the print will look "thinner" while stretched but there should be no visible signs of cracking or tearing.


Oh wow, well obviously you have experience with this - you sound like the man for the job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Derick said:


> Oh wow, well obviously you have experience with this - you sound like the man for the job



I will certainly help where I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

How about a pack. Golf shirt or T, cap, mug and bumper sticker. We can do it like a group buy. Just an idea.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

Gazzacpt said:


> How about a pack. Golf shirt or T, cap, mug and bumper sticker. We can do it like a group buy. Just an idea.


excellent idea let see how we go with this

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Rowan Francis

guys , t shirts are great , but how about these ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Check out www.ajabu.co.za - HRH's web site, she does this for a job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick

http://teespring.com/isupportvaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> Check out www.ajabu.co.za - HRH's web site, she does this for a job.


Thnx Matthee will do sir

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Zegee

Rowan Francis said:


> guys , t shirts are great , but how about these ..
> 
> View attachment 1338


Hi we can definitely look at golfers as well . I think as we bed down design and costing we can discuss with members and come to an agreement on which way to go

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

I think this is a great idea

I am also a firm believer in keeping it very simple.

I will definitely be keen for 1 or 2 T-shirts.
I dont wear caps, hoodies or jackets that often

I like that shirt that @Derick posted above. Could see myself wearing that 

Perhaps it also needs to have some indication on it that it's from us - the SA vaping forum. Otherwise, it could have been obtained anywhere. 

Maybe a small logo of this site somewhere on the shirt?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

working on designs will post up as I go along

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tornalca

Very cool idea. Waiting for design... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

What about Hoodies for winter


----------



## Zegee

Stroodlepuff said:


> What about Hoodies for winter


I did mention then didn't I? 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Stroodlepuff

You did haha ooopsie my bad 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Any news on our Vaping Gear?


----------



## Zegee

Sorry man been a bit pre occupied will start it up again this week

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------

